# chamois butter



## mtbikergirl17 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies!
I'm wanting to try some chamois butter to help the lady bits out but need some advice/recs. I was going to try out some of my husband's, but it has menthol in it and I'm not quite sure about using that. Also, do you put it directly on the skin or just on your chamois? I asked my husband for advice but thought some female specific advice would be helpful. 
Thanks!


----------



## OnYourLeft (Apr 25, 2008)

I use the "Eurostyle" Chamois Butt'r and love it! Yes, it has menthol, but that just gives a slight cooling sensation. You should be able to get it in a small trial packet from your local bike shop to try it out. Chamois Butt'r, a saddle that fits you, and a good pair of cycling shorts are key to a comfortable ride


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have never tried the fancy chamois butters...I have used vaseline (cream style in a tube is nice) on long road rides, but have not needed any on MTB rides.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.reflectsports.com/anti-chafing-skin-cream

This one is my favorite - no menthol, but it has eucalyptus and tea tree oil and other things that are a little tingly/refreshing. Whether you prefer those types or something like Chamois Butt'r, which just has the lubricant properties and nothing else is totally personal preference.


----------



## mtbikergirl17 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I wasn't sure if there was something different for women to use but sounds like the stuff with menthol in it that we already have should be ok


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

mtbikergirl17 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I wasn't sure if there was something different for women to use but sounds like the stuff with menthol in it that we already have should be ok


The one I linked to is "women's specific" but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

connie said:


> The one I linked to is "women's specific" but it doesn't really matter.


There's also this one:

http://www.dz-nuts.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=20


----------



## mtbikergirl17 (Feb 27, 2011)

I do like that the hoo ha ride glide specifically says "Do apply to your nooks and crannies" that was one of my biggest concerns with the non female specific stuff, the dz nuts bliss looks worth a try too, although the name is really funny for something for girls


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

assos is the best.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

I have tried Vaseline, Chamois Butt'r Euro-Style, and OLD Assos. Old Assos (2008) was the best, but they changed the formula shortly thereafter and IMO it isn't the same stuff.

I've actually very successfully been using Okole-Stuff. Just wish it was cheaper!


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

+1 on the Hoo Ha Ride Glide (reflectsports); has a nice scent and works well - nooks, crannys, anywhere you get chafing (sometimes my hydration pack rubs the back of my arm). They also sell it in trial sizes before you commit to the big tube. 
I put it directly on my chamois and let it work it's way ...


----------



## brandykill (Feb 6, 2008)

I am a fan of DZ Bliss. Good stuff


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

I do NOT care for the tingly stuff - much prefer Chamois Butt'r. And I mostly just slather it on the chamois.


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

Bagbalm on pressure points on the ass does the trick pour moi.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

H2oChick said:


> +1 on the Hoo Ha Ride Glide (reflectsports); has a nice scent and works well - nooks, crannys, anywhere you get chafing (sometimes my hydration pack rubs the back of my arm). They also sell it in trial sizes before you commit to the big tube.
> I put it directly on my chamois and let it work it's way ...


The other nice thing about the trial size packets is that you can throw one in your pack or in your back pocket for long road rides (very nice for centuries and the like where you're going to stop and use the bathroom and want to re-apply.)


----------

